# Looking for a Michigan AJC-417



## FlaRobb (Nov 30, 2010)

2 blade brass 9.25'' x 12'' - Fits: 
OMC 
'53-56' - 15hp 
'53-73' - 18hp 
'69-77' - 20hp 

Honda BF7.5 & BF100(10hp) '78' & newer 

Volvo-Penta & Archimedes - all years, models 60-252 

Call 941-497-4501 or email [email protected] 
Thanks


----------

